# Feeding small Frontosas. What do you/have you feed your's?



## GJx (Mar 13, 2003)

Hiya Fellow Fanatics,

I have 8 Kitumba Fronts, 4 @ 2 inches & 4 @ 2.5 inches, along with 5 orange Neolamprologus leleupi & 5 Neolamprologus brichardi in a 150 gallon tank.

Sorry if this question has been asked too many times before me,....
BUT...

*What would you guys recommend feeding small fronts this size to give them the BEST nutrition that they can have at this point. *
Thank you in advance for your replies.

GJx


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

NLS sinking pelets!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Staple Mix (small NLS sinking pellet, Ocean Nutrition Omni Flake, OSI Spirunlina, freeze fried mysis shrimp & fd krill). I order my fd krill & mysis from JEHMCO (a site sponsor of C-F).


----------



## Alex0607 (Jul 26, 2003)

I use Hikari 3mm floating pellets. Can't remember the type actually, but the fish just loves them. Can't get NLS where I am from. Hikari is as good I hear.


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Alex0607 said:


> I use Hikari 3mm floating pellets. Can't remember the type actually, but the fish just loves them. Can't get NLS where I am from. Hikari is as good I hear.


It best not to feed floating foods to frontosa... can cause problems.. air gets in the digestive system and can cause float.... if the fish does not naturally clear it.

Bruce


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i would feed your mix a slow sinking pellet that has been specifically upgraded for growth. as a growth feed, the pellet should be near to 1mm size. it will both compliment the frontosa's growth requirements, as well as be small enough to allow tank distribution for your neolamps. neolamps will likely appreciate the sinking option to help avoid open water, and the fronts will continue to sift the floor, after the initial feeding frenzy has worn down. 
offering the odd snack, like finely chopped krill, will also teach the fronts to be more aggressive, and assure less feed makes it to the floor.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

you can feed any of the leading brands.
i have used them all over the years and have not found ANY increase in size or coloration with any brand.
sinking or floating, take your pick, i was using floating foods way back in the day when float was an issue and people blamed it on the food though i never had those problems with my wild colonies.
still that thought is around and perpetuated.
at any rate, feeding sinking foods may make you feel better and cause less worry.


----------



## tankmates (Feb 19, 2007)

NLS 1mm sinking pellets


----------



## gregga (Jul 30, 2002)

frozen cyclopeeze


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

NLS pellets. Don't worry about float do to food. I just don't think it's true. I've never had that problem and I only feed NLS grow formula, 1mm and 3mm sinking pellets.


----------

